# Who made it to the new forum?????



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just making sure the crew is all showing up A OK.

Feel free to post up and let me know you made it! :thumb:

I'm going fishin...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wow...this is awesome.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

:withstupid: Here


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

I MADE IT< LOOKS GOOD!!!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm accounted for...the new layout looks Great! :beer:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Looks great Chris!! See you tonight!!!! :wink:


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

SMOKIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dr. Bob

:beer:


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Like it or not they let this guy on the new site. :beer:


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Chris:

I like the new look, it has the feel of an ol' lodge


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I made it finally, looks great, and is faster


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Very good-lookiing new format.

Fetch, I was looking for you at the meeting in Grafton. Now I realize why you weren't there.

I had a very small kidney stone last summer and so I can't imagine having 2 at once. I just know I never want to have another one of them. A friend of my wife's said they are worse than childbirth.


----------

